# Projector mount vibration



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

I've seen some projectors mounted to the ceiling in basements and as people walk on the floor above, the projector will vibrate and move. Any thoughts on how to resolve this issue?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Stiffen up the floor joists by laminating another beam to the existing ones. The mount will only be as stiff as the ceiling you mount it too.


----------



## 73shark (Jul 12, 2014)

If the builder omitted bridging, install it. It helps stiff the floor above. Bridging: X-bracing between floor joists, usually 1X4s. Can be purchase pre-cut.


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

I will look into the cross bracing. Thanks guys! Let you know how it goes.


----------



## bgarcia17 (Jan 8, 2007)

....you just made me think about potential vibration from my ceiling-mounted IB. I am close to mounting my pj in that room. With it dropping down about 20", I now fear even a small vibration on the ceiling will translate to visible shake on the screen. Part of my reason for installing the pj was to have a big pic to match the big sound. 

Anyone here have a pj ceiling mount sharing the ceiling with their IB manifold? Any problems? My manifold is NOT mounted to the same joists as my pj mount, so maybe I will be ok.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I had the same problem, and thought it was my projector screen... I changed the projector to a shelf mount and the problem went away. :T


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Mine is rock solid. Sorry you have a problem.


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

You could always switch to a shelf mount, and then shock-mount the shelf with bungee cord... it works for microphones in high-vibration mounting situations (Like the bottom side of a marimba). And there are ways to not make that look as silly as you might be imagining.


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

Quick update....i haven't done anything yet to fix the problem. But, I have been thinking about doing the shelf option. Currently it's on a makeshift shelf and it's not too bad. I just don't want to order a mount, install, then find out it shakes.
Lately I have been working on the theatre room so I need to start a new thread soon so you guys will know where I'm at. Hopefully this weekend I'll get to it.


----------



## lugeidx4 (Nov 19, 2018)

My projector mount is attached to wood work/the trusses by four screws. However any time someone walkes through the kitchen above...


----------

